# Raspberry Pi not booting



## MCS (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to add to fstab an hard drive 2 TB connected through usb to Raspberry Pi B+. I cannot use a monitor so I use ssh.

I added the following line to /etc/fstab


```
/dev/da0p1 /home/ms/Armazem ufs rw 2 2
```
and tried with a label


```
/dev/ufs/Armazem /home/ms/Armazem ufs rw 2 2
```

both cases without success.
The command

`mount -a`

works fine.

What logs should I look at?

Thanks

EDIT: I tried to look at /var/log/messages but I think FreeBSD doesn't even start, so there's no log.


----------



## Crest (Nov 27, 2015)

Do you have access to the serial console?


----------



## MCS (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for replying. No but I will buy the the cables this weekend, I definitely need it.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I am using FreeBSD 11.


----------

